# lead



## Abbi2 (May 20, 2004)

Hi

i have just posted this in the ask a midwife by accident!!! - so please can you help!

I have recently had a hair sample done with foresight and it has shown that i have a level of 6.00 mg/kg of lead. Please could you let me know if this is a dangerous level.  I would speak with someone at foresight, but can only get through to an answephone!!! I am concerned becuase i had a test done in September last year and had a much lower reading of 2.36. I have ben taking all their supplements on and off since then.

I am due to start my next IVF in July/August.  Is there anything i should take to help reduce this level?

Thanks

Abbi


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I am really sorry that I am unable to help you on this one as do not know enough about the Foresight programme. You will need to get hold of them!!

Ruth


----------

